# Apologia textbook swap, anyone?



## foaly (Jan 14, 2008)

I'd like to swap textbooks if anyone is interested. I need Land Animals of the Sixth Day. I have Flying Creatures or Astronomy to trade.

Let me know if you are interested in a book-for-book swap.


----------

